# Receiver Pioneer VSX-521 u. BOSE Acoustimass 6. Beratung erwünscht! :)



## TheMaster (29. Dezember 2011)

*Receiver Pioneer VSX-521 u. BOSE Acoustimass 6. Beratung erwünscht! *

Liebe PCGH'ler,

erst letztends habe ich ein komplett Paket gesehen aus dem Pioneer Receiver "VSX-521" u. den BOSE Boxen "Acoustimass 6". Was haltet ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung? 

Mein Zimmer ist ca. 20qm groß und ich würde von den Front u. Rear LS ca. 2m entfernt sitzen. Da ich nicht so viel Platz habe kommen für mich große Standlautsprecher nicht in frage und darum suche ich möglichst kleine Lautsprecher mit guter Klangqualität. Benutzen würde ich die Anlage für Filme über den Beamer und Musik. Den Receiver würde ich mit meinem PC und meinem Samsung Fernseher verbinden. Bei meiner Soundkarte handelt es sich um eine Supreme FX X-Fi (ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting). Welcher Ausgang wäre der sinvollste um den PC mit dem Receiver zu verbinden und dabei in den Dolby Sorround genuss zu kommen? Bei welchem Ausgang hätte man die beste Qualität oder würdet ihr mir gleich zu einer neuen Soundkarte raten?

Wäre euch dankbar für Tipps, Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen! Das soll mein erstes größeres Soundsystem werden.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Receiver Pioneer VSX-521 u. BOSE Acoustimass 6. Beratung erwünscht! *

Bose wird hier und in anderen Foren absolut kritisch gesehen - die haben ein tolles Image, sind aber für den Preis an sich viel zu schlecht. Das sind eher so "Vorzeige"-Boxen. Die Frage wäre daher, was das Set kosten soll. Je nach dem, ist das dann natürlich doch absolut okay. Da der Pioneer aber ein sehr preiswerter Receiver ist, sollten die Boxen auch nicht zu "gut" sein, sonst passt das ganze nicht so gut. Also: damit mein ich jetzt nicht, dass Boxen für mehr als 200€ schon zu gut wären, aber wenn das Set mehr als 1000€ kostet, passt das irgendwo nicht ganz zusammen.


Bei der Soundkarte: Du musst den Ton sowieso digital übertragen, da so ein Receiver keine 6 Eingänge für die analoge Verbindung bei Surround hat (3 Kabel jeweils Stereo an PC => das würde 6 Cinchstecker für den Receiver ergeben => so was haben nur sehr wenige Receiver). Ob Du es dann optisch oder koaxial machst, ist dann aber egal - einfach das nehmen, was die Karte anbietet. Für Spiele in Surround muss die Karte aber Dolby Digital LIve oder DTS Connect beherrschen - wenn die das nicht kann, gibt es passende Karten für etwa 30-40€. Mehr macht keinen Sinn, da die Soundkarte bei digitaler Übertragung nichts zum Sound beiträgt: sie leitet alles einfach nur weiter. Oder Du nimmst den HDMI-Ausgang der GRafikkarte und deren eigenen Soundchip, sofern Du eine passende Karte hast. Das sollte für Spiele in Surround auch gehen.


----------



## TheMaster (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Receiver Pioneer VSX-521 u. BOSE Acoustimass 6. Beratung erwünscht! *

Das Paket würde 999€ kosten, ist das zu viel? 
Als Grafikkarte hätte ich eine GTX 260, damit sollte das klappen oder?
Hättest du den eine alternative?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Receiver Pioneer VSX-521 u. BOSE Acoustimass 6. Beratung erwünscht! *

Das ist definitiv zuviel - da solltest Du lieber einen Receiver für 300-400€ selber suchen und ein Boxenset selber zusammenstellen bzw. schauen, was es da zB von Magnat, Canton, JBL oder so gibt (da gibt es oft Set-Angebote auch bei den Eletronik-Discountern). Die Frage ist auch, ob Du wegen Platzmangel sehr kleine Boxen brauchst, oder ob auch größere gingen bzw. zumindest vorne links+rechts größe hinpassen würden.


Wegen der GTX 260: ich glaub das wird nicht klappen, da die noch keinen eigenen AUdiochip hat. Da würde nur der Sound per Verbindungskabel SOundkarte => Graka durchgeleitet werden, und wenn die Karte dann kein Dolby Digital Live hat, hast Du bei SPielen kein Surround. Hat die GTX 260 überhaupt HDMI?


----------



## TheMaster (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Receiver Pioneer VSX-521 u. BOSE Acoustimass 6. Beratung erwünscht! *

welche receiver könntest du mir den empfehlen in der preisklasse und zu welcher boxen serie würdest du mir raten die für ein gutes heimkino was taugen? Hab nicht wirklich Ahnung auf was ich da achten sollte.

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Receiver Pioneer VSX-521 u. BOSE Acoustimass 6. Beratung erwünscht! *

Das ist schwer und auch Geschmackssache, aber was Du zB machen kannst: einen Receiver wie den hier Pioneer VSX-826-K Schwarz · 7.1 AV-Reciever | redcoon Deutschland und dazu für vorne zwei Heco Victa 301 Heco Victa 301 Schwarz · Regallautsprecher - Stück | redcoon Deutschland (das sind Stückpreise), für hinten ein Paar JBL Control One (ca 100€, ich hab gestern bei Saturn welche für 89€ bekommen, bei amazon kosten die ca 95€) und dann noch einen Subwoofer für ca 200€. Dann bist Du bei 300€ + 180€ (Heco 301) + 95€ + 200€ + Lautsprecherkabel = um die 800€

Natürlich kannst Du auch vorne bessere nehmen, oder einen besseren Subwoofer usw., und auch eine Centerbox wie zB Heco Victa Center 101 Schwarz · Centerlautsprecher | redcoon Deutschland dazunehmen. 



Du kannst aber auch einen Receiver wie den og. nehmen und dazu so ein set Jamo S 606 HCS 3 Schwarz · 5.0 Heimkinosystem black ash | redcoon Deutschland oder wenn es kleine Boxen sein sollen so eines Energy RC-Micro 5.1 · 5.1 Heimkinosystem | redcoon Deutschland wobei ich die Sets nicht kenne - aber halt rein vom Prinzip her.


Boxen sind halt auch immer indivuduell zu kaufen, es gibt nicht "die besten für 600€", sondern man kann höchstens sagen, dass bestimmte Boxensets für ihren Preis zu viele Mängel haben, zB eindeutig fehlende Dynamik bei bestimmten Tönen oder VIEL zu schriller Sound usw. - prinzipiell klingen natürlich sehr kleine Satellitenboxen schwächer als größere, weil die bestimtme Töne im MIttenbereich einfach nicht gut darstellen können, und der Sub wiederum ist ja für den Bass und nicht für die Mitten da. Trotzdem kann ein Set mit kleinen Boxen für 700€ natürlich klarer und besser klingen als ein Set mit großen Boxen für nur 300€


----------



## TheMaster (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Receiver Pioneer VSX-521 u. BOSE Acoustimass 6. Beratung erwünscht! *

Ein frohes neues!

Danke für die Tipps herbboy. 

Die Heco Victa Serie hat es mir irgendwie angetan vom aussehen und preislich würden sie mir auch passen. 

Ich dachte mir ich nehme 4 mal den "Heco Victa 301" als Front und Rear LS und als Center den "Heco Victa Center 101" wie in deinem Post oben und als Sub den den "Victa Sub 251A". Als Receiver der von dir vorgeschlagene Pioneer VSX-826K. 

Was ist deine Meinung zu dieser Kombination?

Müsste mir dann nur noch überlegen wie ich sie am besten Montiere. Die Rears könnte ich mit Wandhalterungen oben an der Deckenstufe befesteigen oder? Bloß vorne bei der Leinwand müsste ich mir noch etwas überlegen. Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Receiver Pioneer VSX-521 u. BOSE Acoustimass 6. Beratung erwünscht! *

Hinten kannst Du Wandhalter nehmen, Du kannst aber auch Ständer kaufen oder auch einfach nur irgendwelche "billigen" schmalen Regale. Sofern das nicht stört mit den Vorhängen.

Vorne halt auch kleine Regale, da muss die Leinwand halt was nach links. Sitzt aber ganz schön nah dran, kriegst Du da keine Nackenschmerzen, wenn Du da über die Leinwand schauen musst? ^^

Insgesamt wäre es ideal, wenn die Höchtöner der Boxen auf Kopfhöhe sind - es wäre aber auch okay, wenn sie am Ende höher stehen, aber Richtung Kopf "zeigen".



ps: ich wollt mir evlt. auch eine heco 101 für vorne mitte holen. ich dachte, 4.1 reicht, aber bei manchen Filmen vor allem nachts ist dann alles viel zu laut - mit Center aber kann ich quasi NUR die Gespräche lauter stellen (einfach NUR Centerbox lauter machen)


----------



## TheMaster (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Receiver Pioneer VSX-521 u. BOSE Acoustimass 6. Beratung erwünscht! *

Nein Nackenschmerzen gibts keine . Alles Perfekt in Kopfhöhe beim sitzen .


----------

